# Windows 7 as Virtual Box guest os, after starting a while, the keyboard is not respond



## dp_pan (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi, guys,
   Windows 7 as Virtual Box guest os, after starting a while, the keyboard is not respond, does anybody knows this issue. how can I solve, thanks a lot.
   My env:   FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE r366954 GENERIC  amd64, Windows 7 as virtualbox guest os.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 23, 2021)

When I had a Windows 7 guest, I don't recall any such problem. 
No problem with a Windows 10 guest. 

Have you tried the VirtualBox forum? If you post there, link to it from here. Thanks.


----------



## dp_pan (Jun 24, 2021)

thanks your reply, I will find the solve that forum


----------

